# UK Legalisation



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone had problems getting their documentation legalised if it is deemed as being non-straightforward?

My certifying solicitors signature was not on their Database and, my solicitor faxed a form back to them but, it seems to have gone into a black cloud that has no exit.

How long did you have to wait?

Thanks,

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

On whose database?


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

The Legalisation offices database...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

At the FCO? just take the document (you don't say what the doc is so hard to help) to another solicitor and get it certified then send to FCO.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

wandabug said:


> At the FCO? just take the document (you don't say what the doc is so hard to help) to another solicitor and get it certified then send to FCO.


A pretty obvious answer wanda but, as I don't know who is and isn't on their database and, you can't talk to anyone anymore so, it will prove a bit difficult. Also, I'm not sure I understand why I need to pay another £5 for the certificate to be certified, £5 to send it special delivery and then another £36 for it to be legalised when, all it is, is a bunch of incompetent jobsworths.

Its an education certificate BTW.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Only trying to help!!! If they didn't legalise the first time they will not charge you again - or is that too obvious for you as well?
Another bit of obvious info - go to a Notary Public for certification (they are in the yellow pages).
If you think this is a hassle, wait til you get here!


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

what are the procedures documentation wise a married man would need to carry out to bring his wife with him please


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

bodget said:


> what are the procedures documentation wise a married man would need to carry out to bring his wife with him please


From the point of view to just get your wife a visa - You need to get your marriage certificate attested at the FCO in Milton Keynes. Once this has been done it has to be attested at the UAE Embassy in London. Nothing further is required.

On top of this, if you have a degree, etc, get this attested following the same as the above. This will assist you in getting a 'Manager Visa' out here, without a degree, you will not be able to obtain a Manager Visa.

Hope this helps


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As Dozza stated, plus your educational certificate needs to be certified by a solicitor/ Notary Public before being sent to the Foreign and Commonwealth Office. Your marriage certificate does not need to be certified first as it is a legal document so can be sent straight to the FCO.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

It was almost like the FCO read this forum...

The legalised certificate arrived today now, off to the embassy.... Oh yeah, when they're open of course (closed on the first working day of the month)....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Apologies Wandabug!!

To be fair, smooth running bureaucracy I can handle it's the things that no one tells you about until the chief checker has checked everything and says like a robot "sorry this is wrong" or "to do that, you need this form" even though the forms are exactly the same except the title...

That will raise my blood pressure....

Or, is there a little man you can pay to do it all for you?

Bit like being in long queues where you can pay people to queue for you...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Was going to post a similar question to this one so thought I would tag my question on the end...

My education certificates have been certified by a notary public and have been sent off to the FCO along with my marriage certificate. I had an email last week to say that the application was 'non-straightforward' as they need to verify the signature of the vicar on the marriage certificate. This is not a problem, but I was wondering what time scale others have faced with similar issues. I have not heard from them in over a week now.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

neilrock said:


> Apologies Wandabug!!
> 
> To be fair, smooth running bureaucracy I can handle it's the things that no one tells you about until the chief checker has checked everything and says like a robot "sorry this is wrong" or "to do that, you need this form" even though the forms are exactly the same except the title...
> 
> ...


Wow, if having to produce extra documents or fill in multiple forms with the same info is going to raise your blood pressure then you'd better get some medication now 

There is a lot of red tape to work your way through here - the Explorer have even published a separate guide just on that - so the value of having a good PRO is huge - not just someone who will wait in queues, but someone who has "wasta" and can make things work even when the computer says no. Your company should have someone who will help you; if not let me know as I know a good "freelance" guy.


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

On average how long does it take to get my wife's visa sorted after I,be collected mine. I'm arriving in a couple if weeks and thd middays is looking to follow ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

neilrock said:


> A pretty obvious answer wanda but, as I don't know who is and isn't on their database and, you can't talk to anyone anymore so, it will prove a bit difficult.
> .


I just googled solicitors who can certify documents.....found many many many!


----------

